# Using condoms while pregnant?!



## tiggerpony

I know it may sound silly but ever since I have been pregnant (now 28 weeks) I have been using condoms when me and my hubby make love because my midwife told me semen can make you go into labour and sometimes preterm labour if you have enough of it go up there (it's not the action of sex that causes labour it's the hormone in the sperm apprantley)! So anyway, I have been using Durex featherlight and someone just told me I shouldn't be using condoms while pregnant as they are not safe and can harm the baby because they have stuff on them which kills sperm? I'm terrifed I've hurt my baby now. Please put my mind at rest? Has anyone else been using condoms?


----------



## mumoffive

Sorry, i have no idea..but your cervix is closed so i doubt anything like that would go in iykwim. I think its unlikely for semen to cause you to go into labour unless your body is ready. Personally, i would stop using them. Plenty of women have sex [ me included] at your stage and later and dont go into labour. We dtd not that long ago and i havent gone into labour.


----------



## abc123x

Uhm, no. If you buy condoms with spermicide, they kill sperm, but your baby is no longer sperm. It is a baby.

I make OH use them because I have had a lot of discharge and I don't need anything extra up there. We've had no problems, and in fact, my doctor told me(a few years ago), if I ever think I could be pregnant but I'm not sure(assuming I'm not trying), it's perfectly okay to keep using condoms and having sex.

So, there you have it.

Also, it isn't labor that is the issue, but Sperm has a natural form of pitocin in it, which can ripen your cervix. Studies have proven different things in regards to this. Some show that women who have sex the whole time they're pregnant can actually give birth later. I think you're safe with whatever you wanna do hun.


----------



## ChristinaRN

That's total rubbish!!! IF you were PRONE to preterm labor then maybe ( a big maybe) that sex could cause you to go into labor.....but not in a normal pregnancy! The prostaglandins in semen do help ripen your cervix *when the time is right.* Also, you having an orgasm is just as much help in the labor process as semen.....did she tell you to not have an orgasm??? Everyone I have known that was at risk for preterm labor they told them NO SEX at all, not just sex with a condom is ok.
Women have sex all the time in pregnancy with no undue consequences. If you feel more comfortable with a condom fine but unless you are prone to preterm labor, it isn't going to make a bit of difference! And no, spermicide isn't going to hurt your baby either.....but you are sticking chemicals into your vagina.


----------



## Purple_poppy

Honestly and logically speaking... IF sperm could cause women to go into labor, and or change a cervix that wasn't already favorable - then 1) The MWs and OBs around the world would be telling us all not to have sex. 2) No one would be over due. 3) You'd definitely know about it.

Unless you've been told you have an irritable cervix, have a cervix that is already changing, have been told specifically not to have sex... I really, wouldn't worry about this. 

Seman contains prostaglandins, which can help soften a cervix that's ready to be softened - but it certainly isn't going to cause pre-mature labor in a healthy pregnant woman that isn't having any complications.

The spermacide all I could find is this... 
Pregnancy
The majority of evidence indicates that the vaginal spermicides nonoxynol and octoxynol *do not increase the risk of occurrence of spontaneous abortion or major congenital anomalies when used at or near the time of conception or during pregnancy*.

I think if you want to use them, it's safe... I personally would switch to a natural type. But logically you really do not need one. :)


----------



## Anderson8

we thought about using condoms the other week as i had thrush, but we just abstained for a while


----------



## lilwelsh1

i always wondered this as they use a prostin gel or suppository to make the cervix ripe when inducing labour. prostoglandin or somthing like that (secretions from the prostate gland) can be found in sperm. but this will be my 3rd child and i have DTD at all different stages of my pregnancies and not once gone into preterm labour or term labour after this activity for that matter, so really i dont think u need to use condoms at all. i cant use them myself as im allergic to latex and the spermicide/lubricant they r coated in. try not to worry about it hun, u havent hurt your baby and u dont need to use condoms whilst pregnant xx


----------



## Louise1985

ive used them coz i had thrush and weve been fine xxxxxxxx


----------



## AP

Hunny, with my second baby i was high risk for preterm labour because i already have a 27 weeker. 

I went overdue with my second and had sex every other day


----------



## kellface

Spermicide on condoms kills sperms not babies...whoever told you that condoms can damage your baby is a bloody fool.


----------



## AfterAbigail

There is some evidence that sex (and semen) can assist to induce labour as semen contains prostaglandins which cause the cervix to "ripen", or soften and prepare to open. While it is debatable whether there are enough prostaglandins in semen to have any real effect, it is not a terrible way to busy during the last weeks of your pregnancy. Another great side effect is the fact that orgasms produce oxytocin, the hormone that causes contractions. So, between the two, who knows. Is this what your midwife meant?


----------



## Trying4ababy

Hubby and I never used condoms during my pregnancy and I was 17 days overdue.


----------



## Dukechick

I always thought that baby comes when baby is ready.... ? :shrug:


----------



## Babydazed

All the pregnancy books and NHS leaflets I have read have said you should use condoms during pregnancy to avoid picking up an infection from your partner - nothing to do with starting labour. So I'm surprised your midwife said that. The only time you have to worry about ripening the cervix is when you're close to your due date. I would use natural condoms anyway but I don't think spermicide can harm a baby.


----------



## BECC4

I've never read anything that says you should use condoms during pregnancy, you have to be careful putting anything up there as you can transfer bacteria from the entrance to the vagina to the cervix but this could happen condoms or not. Tbh though unless your waters have broken the risk of infection is minimal and although the scientific theory behind semen ripening the cervix is sound there isn't any concrete evidence to support it. I think you're worrying unnecessarily in either instance. I've had sex more or less every day during pregnancy and am now 37 + 4 wks, there are lots of women who enjoy regular sex who go over, it's unlikely to start labour unless your body is ready for it. The only time I could see condoms being necessary is if your worried about contracting an STI which if you're in a long term commited relationship is unlikely to be a problem.


----------



## tiggerpony

thanks for everyones replies - you have put my mind at risk! I think I will carry on using condoms until I hit 37 weeks, and then not use them anymore! Thanks again for all your replies.


----------

